# Getting my first driving licence in Aus



## helendione (Jun 10, 2013)

Although I've taken a lot of lessons in the UK, I didn't get my driving licence, and would like to do so in Aus. 

Ideally, I just want to take a few lessons just to get me up to speed with Australian roads, brush the cobwebs away (but hopefully no huntsmen spiders hehe) and then do the test.

However I fear there might be rules about how long you have your learners licence etc. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

helendione said:


> Although I've taken a lot of lessons in the UK, I didn't get my driving licence, and would like to do so in Aus.
> 
> Ideally, I just want to take a few lessons just to get me up to speed with Australian roads, brush the cobwebs away (but hopefully no huntsmen spiders hehe) and then do the test.
> 
> However I fear there might be rules about how long you have your learners licence etc. Anyone have any ideas?


If you are under 25 and do not hold a current drivers license then you will probably have to complete the 100 hours of driving before you do the test.

If you are over 25 then you can do the test when you feel ready.

That will get you "P" plates for a few years.

Are you interested in a motorcycle license....they are easier and have less controls so you have more choices....?

See the link:
Licensing < www.rta.nsw.gov.au

Good luck.


----------



## helendione (Jun 10, 2013)

Great, thanks for the information. I'm happy to say I'm over 25, so can just take the test. 

That explains why my sister had such trouble, while another older friend said it was really easy 

Yeah, I could learn to ride a motorbike, but I'm a little worried it's more dangerous. Also, I've already learnt to drive a car but not a motorbike, so it'd take longer to get roadworthy probably. How about a scooter...


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

helendione said:


> Great, thanks for the information. I'm happy to say I'm over 25, so can just take the test.
> 
> That explains why my sister had such trouble, while another older friend said it was really easy
> 
> Yeah, I could learn to ride a motorbike, but I'm a little worried it's more dangerous. Also, I've already learnt to drive a car but not a motorbike, so it'd take longer to get roadworthy probably. How about a scooter...


Over 25 - get to know the road rules, get your "L" plates and then drive on "L" plates until you feel confident to take the test.
If you have some previous driving experience then that is even better...

Motorcycles/scooters are OK for parking....

Good luck


----------



## jamie (Oct 6, 2014)

*Driving licence*

Hello, I am an expat here in Australia. Please help me how do I get my driving licence. Is enrolling in a driving school mandatory or it's just a waste of money and would just let a relative teach me instead?


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Just wondering why everyone keeps saying 100 hours? :O 
Here in Perth WA it's like this:
- do a road rules test on a computer to get an L license
- then 25 hours of supervised, logged driving
- then a practical driving test with an assessor in the car (I completed this step last week) 
- then do 25 more logged hours of driving over the next 6 months. 
- last thing is a hazard perception test on a computer.
After that you get P plates.
Where is everyone getting 100 hours from? Is it another state thing?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is 100 of non driving school hours so driving school hours equal more hours than 1.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is 100 of non driving school hours so driving school hours equal more hours than 1.


Ah yes, it's definitely different from state to state, then. Where are you guys all from? On the WA transport gov page Learn to drive (my first licence) it says 2 lots of 25 supervised hours, and that supervising drivers can be anyone that has held a licence for a few years, family or otherwise, so it's different here


----------

